# So close to horribly wrong



## kruege84 (Jun 5, 2010)

I don't make it around to AS very often anymore, mostly because life seems to have gotten too damn busy.... Anyways, I wanted to share this pic with you guys. A friend had a tree fall in her yard in the storm yesterday and had a couple friends clean it up for her... Nothing happened, no one was hurt, but my jaw dropped when I saw the picture. I told her to call me next time she needs a tree cleaned up...

View attachment 139681


Please people, treat saws with respect and be safe out there!


----------



## bowtechmadman (Jun 5, 2010)

Yea you wouldn't find my head that close to the bar of someone else's saw.


----------



## komatsuvarna (Jun 5, 2010)

bowtechmadman said:


> Yea you wouldn't find my head that close to the bar of someone else's saw.



and in shorts and ice cream shoes.


----------



## treemandan (Jun 6, 2010)

The thing that always amazed me about those saws is they have a throttle lock -on switch That just don't make sense if they want repeat customers.


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 7, 2010)

I wouldnt put head near it either... but to be the devils advocate just a bit, in their defense the chain is stationary and you can not tell if the saw is running. If it is running its still a little dumb but not like the guy was cutting with a running saw and he stepped in front of him


----------



## treesquirrel (Jun 7, 2010)

No gloves, no hardhats, no boots, no long pants, and the very worst offense of all....


No STIHL!


----------



## Tree Pig (Jun 8, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> No gloves, no hardhats, no boots, no long pants, and the very worst offense of all....
> 
> 
> No STIHL!



+1 all very true


----------



## Stihlofadeal64 (Jun 8, 2010)

treesquirrel said:


> No gloves, no hardhats, no boots, no long pants, and the very worst offense of all....
> 
> 
> No STIHL!



YEAH, not STIHL!.....ooorah! 

:hmm3grin2orange::hmm3grin2orange:


----------

